# Adding de facto partner on student visa application



## techjunkie (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I am posting this thread with high hopes of getting my questions answered.

My girlfriend and I are both in one-year student visas (573 and 572 consecutively) from the Philippines. We’ve been together for four years back in our home country. My visa will end January 2014 and hers will end on March of the same year.

I have plans to continue my studies for another 2 years (applying for 573 this December) and I want to add my girlfriend as a dependant family member (de facto).

Unfortunately, my evidence is not enough for the 12-month requirement as we have only lived together for less than a year. Here are some evidences we gathered so far:

· Certificate of registered relationship through QLD DBM
· Joint account (last 3 months ago)
· Both our driver’s license show same address which we applied last July 2013
· Personal bank accounts that show same address which we applied last February 2013
· Photos of ourselves back in our home country and in Australia, and receipts of gifts I have given to her as proof of our relationship being genuine and ongoing.

**We still have to ask friends and family for statutory letters to prove our relationship.

I have seen from immigration website and from this forum that the 12-month requirement can be waived with the relationship being registered. Is this true?

If not, would our evidences be enough for the application? Should I still get those statutory letters from our friends and families as additional proof?

I appreciate your advice and feedback on this. Thank you!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you're correct that the registration waives the 12-month requirement for Partner Visas - I imagine it also does for a partner on a Student Visa as well.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 4, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, you're correct that the registration waives the 12-month requirement for Partner Visas - I imagine it also does for a partner on a Student Visa as well.


Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it.

Do you think we can go through this without any help from a migration agent? Just want to know so that I can put aside money for getting an agent. Oh and do you know any migration agent you can refer to?

Thanks again


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know enough about student visas to be able to tell you for sure. All the migration agents who regularly post on this forum are excellent.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes the registration waives the 12 month de facto relationship requirement in this case, just as it does for a partner visa application. I would recommend gathering a little more evidence than you have stated in your post though, as you still need to show that you're in a genuine and on-going relationship even with the registration document.

All the best


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 4, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Yes the registration waives the 12 month de facto relationship requirement in this case, just as it does for a partner visa application. I would recommend gathering a little more evidence than you have stated in your post though, as you still need to show that you're in a genuine and on-going relationship even with the registration document.
> 
> All the best


Hi, thanks for commenting on my thread.

It's good to know that the registration would waive the 12-month requirement. It is a good idea to add more evidence. Other than getting statutory letters from our families and friends, do you have other suggestion on what kind/type of evidence should we add?

Thanks again


----------

